# Homeopathy (classical) help or hoax?



## Meesh111 (Aug 29, 2004)

Has anyone every tried and had success with classical homeopathy? It seems too good to be true - pop a pill and your problems are fixed in a few months with little to no effort on your part. My doctor recommended I try it - she said several of her patients got off antidepressant medications.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

It works for some people. If you believe it may work then maybe it will. The mind is powerful.


----------

